# demote/ban p1ngpong



## RenegadeOP (Oct 25, 2013)

It is about time the members here where allowed to have this discussion amongst themselves.

*MODS I EMPLORE YOU DO NOT CLOSE THIS THREAD FOR THE SAKE OF THE SIGHTS JUSTIFICATION!*

I don't think there is a member who hasn't been abused by p1ngpong in public or behind the scenes. He is surposed to be a supervisor but he acts worse than any troll and if he wasn't staff he would have been banned by now. In his years he has shown that he is all the things under here!

* A power abuser who takes all the liberties he can with power
* A bully who bullies other members and staff, it is because of him many members quit 
* A homofobe who hates gays, you see him call people gay and hate on gay members
* A racist who bashes anyone not white
* A troll straight up worse than any banned member you have seen
* A Sony fanboy who posts anti Nintendo when he can to upset members!

I could go on but you know the score, please everyone show your support and get the admins and other staff to overcome their fear and ban/demote this bastard! WE CAN DO IT!


----------



## Gahars (Oct 25, 2013)

Ha ha.

Nope.


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## RenegadeOP (Oct 25, 2013)

You suck up to him now but when he gets angry he will FUCK YOU like he does the others!

Please show your bravery so we can win and get rid of his curse!


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 25, 2013)

RenegadeOP said:


> It is about time the members here where allowed to have this discussion amongst themselves.
> 
> *MODS I EMPLORE YOU DO NOT CLOSE THIS THREAD FOR THE SAKE OF THE SIGHTS JUSTIFICATION!*
> 
> ...


 
I can already tell he trolled you hard enough to leave you butthurt for years to come.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 25, 2013)

RenegadeOP said:


> You suck up to him now but when he gets angry he will FUCK YOU like he does the others!


 

Yeah, I call that my Friday nights.


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 25, 2013)

RenegadeOP said:


> You suck up to him now but when he gets angry he will FUCK YOU like he does the others!
> 
> Please show your bravery so we can win and get rid of his curse!


 
No one's sucking up for him, you probably just did some shit, he kicked your ass out of here and here you are again, with a new account, complaining about it, might as well complain about the government's shutdown no?


----------



## Snailface (Oct 25, 2013)

""*MODS I EMPLORE" 

I implore p1ngpong to be a grammar nazi and ban this idiot's main and alt account.


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 25, 2013)

Snailface said:


> ""*MODS I EMPLORE"
> 
> I implore p1ngpong to be a grammar nazi and ban this idiot's main and alt account.


 
I'm guessing his main account was already banned, ergo new account and bitching here.


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hilarious thread.


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 25, 2013)

Watch this be p1ngpong in disguise...


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 25, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Watch this be p1ngpong in disguise...


----------



## RenegadeOP (Oct 25, 2013)

He doesnt even do any mod work, I dont know why Costello have him he is just a bully!

Wait until he fucks you two for being gay or black or a Nintendo fan!


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 25, 2013)

All I see is QQ bitching and crying. Continue.


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 25, 2013)

RenegadeOP said:


> He doesnt even do any mod work, I dont know why Costello have him he is just a bully!
> 
> Wait until he fucks you two for being gay or black or a Nintendo fan!


 
I am a Nintendo fan but I am considering turning black and gay, still I know pingy will love me.


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank God p1ngpong already loves me.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 25, 2013)

RenegadeOP said:


>


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Oct 25, 2013)

p1ngpong confirmed OP, nerf plz.


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 25, 2013)

This... is the best thing I've seen this night after outdoors sex, thank you.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 25, 2013)

Was this a serious thread that was just moved to the EoF? Lol


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 25, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Was this a serious thread that was just moved to the EoF? Lol


 
Yeah, great stuff tho *tear drop*


----------



## Snailface (Oct 25, 2013)

Rockhoundhigh said:


> p1ngpong confirmed OP, nerf plz.


He does this shit when the IRC is dead. A bored p1ng is a funny p1ng. 


Snailface said:


> ""*MODS I EMPLORE"
> 
> I implore p1ngpong to be a grammar nazi and ban this idiot's main and alt account.


Stop calling p1ng an idiot you idiot!


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 25, 2013)

RenegadeOP said:


> It is about time the members here where allowed to have this discussion amongst themselves.
> 
> *MODS I EMPLORE YOU DO NOT CLOSE THIS THREAD FOR THE SAKE OF THE SIGHTS JUSTIFICATION!*
> 
> ...


 
I've never been abused by pingpong. Been here a long time, too. Shitposting like this tells me you probably got banned and reacted like a little bitch.


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 25, 2013)

Snailface said:


> He does this shit when the IRC is dead. A bored p1ng is a funny p1ng.
> 
> Stop calling p1ng an idiot you idiot!


 
... you just replied to yourself.


----------



## Snailface (Oct 25, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> ... you just replied to yourself.


I've done stranger things. 

But back on topic ...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 25, 2013)

I beg you don't cry.

Am I seriously the one who had to say this first? GBATemp, I am disappoint.


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2013)

RenegadeOP said:


> ban/demote this bastard! WE CAN DO IT!


They tried once already. It didn't work. He became more powerful than they could possibly imagine. 



DrOctapu said:


> I've never been abused by pingpong.


You don't know what you're missing   



xwatchmanx said:


> Am I seriously the one who had to say this first? GBATemp, I am disappoint.


We were leaving that honor to p1ng, you ass


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 25, 2013)

very amusing thread


----------



## Another World (Oct 25, 2013)

RenegadeOP said:


> He is surposed to be a supervisor



what the fuck does "surposed" mean? 

i've never once been abused by ping. i've had the pleasure of having some great discussions with him on irc. i don't have a single issue with him. grow a thicker skin and roll with the punches.

-another world


----------



## Costello (Oct 25, 2013)

[15:59:18] <~p1ngpong> that has nothing to do with me


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 25, 2013)

I like p1ngpong
Most of my warns are p1ng related <3


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2013)

RenegadeOP said:


> He doesnt even do any mod work, I dont know why Costello have him he is just a bully!
> 
> Wait until he fucks you two for being gay or black or a Nintendo fan!


 

You're absolutely fucked if you're Black-Ice then.

:^)


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 25, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> You're absolutely fucked if you're Black-Ice then.
> 
> :^)


 

It's Back-Lice, get it right!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 25, 2013)

p1ngpong for admin 2013 ;O;O;O


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Oct 25, 2013)

I can only see this ending well for the OP


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 25, 2013)

DAMMIT Pingy, why haven't you responded yet??


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Oct 25, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> DAMMIT Pingy, why haven't you responded yet??


 
Digression is the better part of valour


----------



## Qtis (Oct 25, 2013)

Can p1ng ban me just for the fun of getting into the hate club? They seem to have the best parties around here. I beg you, don't cry ;____;

ps. One of the first images I found for I beg you, don't cry was the following.. I kinda laughed since I was looking for a meme...



Spoiler


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 25, 2013)

Qtis said:


> Can p1ng ban me just for the fun of getting into the hate club? They seem to have the best parties around here. I beg you, don't cry ;____;
> 
> ps. One of the first images I found for I beg you, don't cry was the following.. I kinda laughed since I was looking for a meme...
> 
> ...


 
Something like...this?


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Oct 25, 2013)

+1 p1ngpong sucks


----------



## Dr. Ivo Robotnik (Oct 25, 2013)

This is actually quite adorable.

I hope I never descend to this level. I don't do 'adorable'.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 25, 2013)

Dr. Ivo Robotnik said:


> I don't do 'adorable'.


Apparently, considering you spend your free time trapping adorable animals inside robots.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 25, 2013)

RenegadeOP said:


> * A power abuser who takes all the liberties he can with power


 

I can attest to this.

One time I was asking for a spider man smiley and he went out of his way to make it for me and add it to the official set of smilies.   

Anyways, someone with 0 posts and a join date of yesterday lol, I can only imagine you are a ban evader that didnt understand the rules or (as others have said) P1ng in disguise. lol

Also, take some time to think why he would be accepted as staff. Obviously he knows the rules and there is a reason he is in a place of power and you arent.


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 25, 2013)

I bet pingpong is just sitting tight, eating his pop corn while watchin the OP running in circles like an idiot


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 25, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> I bet pingpong is just sitting tight, eating his pop corn while watchin the OP running in circles like an idiot


 
That's not nice of him, though. I thought he was supposed to be nice as well as kind. Can't have both, I guess.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 25, 2013)

Pfft, what was I saying before??

P1NG IS SUCH A POWER ABUSER OMG HE WARNED ME LIKE 4 TIMES CUZ I WAS BEING A GIANT DICK TO PEOPLE AND TO HIM. JEEZ, HE ABUSES HIS POWER SO MUCH MAN HOW DARE HE WARN ME CUZ I WASN'T FOLLOWING THE RULES WTF


----------



## jeremy235 (Oct 25, 2013)

People who say the OP is p1ngpong are stupid assholes.

Alternate accounts are against the rules and there is no way p1ngpong would act like a gay black person and have one.


YOU STUPID SLANDERING SHITS!


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 25, 2013)

jeremy235 said:


> People who say the OP is p1ngpong are stupid assholes.
> 
> Alternate accounts are against the rules and there is no way p1ngpong would act like a gay black person and have one.
> 
> ...


 
I beg you don't cry


----------



## jeremy235 (Oct 25, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> I beg you don't cry


 

I beg you go kill yourself.

HA!


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 25, 2013)

jeremy235 said:


> I beg you go kill yourself.
> 
> HA!


 
I beg you don't cry ;O;


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 25, 2013)

jeremy235 said:


> I beg you go kill yourself.
> 
> HA!


 
I beg you be nice.

HA!


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 25, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I beg you be nice.
> 
> HA!


 
Look at his profile, do you really need to say more?


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> One time I was asking for a spider man smiley and he went out of his way to make it for me and add it to the official set of smilies.


Blatant power abuse and cronyism  ;O; 

Ban this sick filth!


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 25, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Look at his profile, do you really need to say more?


 
You mean her profile? No, I guess not.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 25, 2013)

jeremy235 said:


> People who say the OP is p1ngpong are stupid assholes.
> 
> Alternate accounts are against the rules and there is no way p1ngpong would act like a gay black person and have one.
> 
> ...


WARNED FOR USING BIG ASS EMOTICONS

WARN LEVEL IS AT 100%, BITCH


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 25, 2013)

raulpica said:


> WARNED FOR USING BIG ASS EMOTICONS
> 
> WARN LEVEL IS AT 100%, BITCH


 
Good guy pica


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Oct 25, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Look at his profile, do you really need to say more?


 
Not much to be said


----------



## Dr. Ivo Robotnik (Oct 25, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Apparently, considering you spend your free time trapping adorable animals inside robots.


 

Now that's hardly fair, I stepped away from that concept years ago!

Once Sonic could just boost through my weakest robots, it became a bit disturbing seeing him come through the robots, mechanical parts flying everywhere, and his horrified look as he realises he's once again liquefied a small, inoffensive animal with his face through sheer force of speed.

His blood-spattered "I'm a horrible being" look was funny for a while though.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 25, 2013)

There's something fishy in this thread.



Spoiler: No, Seriously.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 25, 2013)

There's something fishy in this thread.



Spoiler: No, Seriously.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 25, 2013)

*p1ngbused - A True Story*​​
*69 Oscar Nominations*​*Winner of the Cannes Film Festival*​*in the "Based on a True Story" Category*​​​_"Touched my heart... among other things... in a very wrong way"_ - *The Times*​_"11/10, now please, stop aiming the gun at me, I've got wife and kids..."_ - *FilmCritic*​_"Everybody should watch this film at least once to get familiar with the faces of people you should avoid for the rest of your life"_ - *Film Threat*​


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 26, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> *p1ngbused - A True Story*​​
> *69 Oscar Nominations*​*Winner of the Cannes Film Festival*​*in the "Based on a True Story" Category*​​​_"Touched my heart... among other things... in a very wrong way"_ - *The Times*​_"11/10, now please, stop aiming the gun at me, I've got wife and kids..."_ - *FilmCritic*​_"Everybody should watch this film at least once to get familiar with the faces of people you should avoid for the rest of your life"_ - *Film Threat*​




They should make books, novels, hell even games.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Oct 26, 2013)

Whaaaaaaaaaat? Are you kidding me?? P1ng is freaking awesome!!! When he approved bortz spidey emote I've had much respect for him since then, besides it also comes in handy for fun situations like this  p1ngpong for ADMIN 2013!!!!!!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah, p1ng is such an asshole. He's totally abusing me. Even right now. 

No p1ng! I didn't mean it! Honest! p1ngy nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo-


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 26, 2013)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaat? Are you kidding me?? P1ng is freaking awesome!!! When he approved bortz spidey emote I've had much respect for him since then, besides it also comes in handy for fun situations like this  p1ngpong for ADMIN 2013!!!!!!


 
Its called stupidity.


----------



## Ray Lewis (Oct 26, 2013)

P1ng showed me mercy after posting my ip addresses. Another mod/supervisor warns for pm messages some idiots reported.  Pm supposed to be private?  People flamed in public, I went volcanic in a pm.  The previous 10 took the hint...one, lol, he reported a pm.  P1ng has been cool to me, some others fit more with the op (some, not the racist/homophobic hate monger parts).


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 26, 2013)

RenegadeOP said:


> * A homofobe who hates gays, you see him call people gay and hate on gay members


This point is mad gay


----------



## Sop (Oct 26, 2013)

i found a video of p1ngp0ng after reading the OP's post


----------



## RenegadeOP (Oct 28, 2013)

You assess are all cowardly to sukc up to this guy, he is CRIMINAL! I should be given the medal for trying to stand up to this bully but I see now you all derve to be abused in the ASS by him. GBAtemp used to be the best site you ever see online with great staffs like Ace who were wise with justice and fairity now all we have is king troll with a ban button! 

Big fuck to you p0ng and ur fanboy gayboy racists!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 26, 2013)

Veho said:


> They tried once already. It didn't work. He became more powerful than they could possibly imagine.


 
What doesn't kill you makes you stronger.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 26, 2013)

This thread is so gay


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 28, 2013)

RenegadeOP said:


> You assess are all cowardly to sukc up to this guy, he is CRIMINAL! I should be given the medal for trying to stand up to this bully but I see now you all derve to be abused in the ASS by him. GBAtemp used to be the best site you ever see online with great staffs like Ace who were wise with justice and fairity now all we have is king troll with a ban button!
> 
> Big fuck to you p0ng and ur fanboy gayboy racists!


 
Lmao, p1ng the criminal, I like the sound of that, again looks like he left you pretty butthurt so here, lemme give you this


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Oct 28, 2013)

RenegadeOP said:


> You assess are all cowardly to sukc up to this guy, he is CRIMINAL! I should be given the medal for trying to stand up to this bully but I see now you all derve to be abused in the ASS by him. GBAtemp used to be the best site you ever see online with great staffs like Ace who were wise with justice and fairity now all we have is king troll with a ban button!
> 
> Big fuck to you p0ng and ur fanboy gayboy racists!


 
Then why are you sticking around other than to whine like a bitch? lol

Your must be so butthurt 3 generations down the line will still feels


----------



## Veho (Oct 28, 2013)

;O;


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 28, 2013)

Veho said:


> ;O;


 
Oh god I wish I could make the OP fill that form.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Oct 28, 2013)

I loled hard at the form


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 28, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> I loled hard at the form


 
Same here my friend.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 28, 2013)

RenegadeOP said:


> You assess are all cowardly to sukc up to this guy, he is CRIMINAL!


 

You've been warned by, you've been been banned by a smooth criminal.


----------



## Dr. Ivo Robotnik (Oct 28, 2013)

RenegadeOP said:


> You assess are all cowardly to sukc up to this guy, he is CRIMINAL! I should be given the medal for trying to stand up to this bully but I see now you all derve to be abused in the ASS by him. GBAtemp used to be the best site you ever see online with great staffs like Ace who were wise with justice and fairity now all we have is king troll with a ban button!
> 
> Big fuck to you p0ng and ur fanboy gayboy racists!


 

Oh good heavens me, are you still here? I thought you'd had your rant and then... well, left, to everyone's universal joy and/or sadness.

Oh well, it's returned me to this astounding, inspiring, and downright exceptional thread.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 28, 2013)

Veho said:


> ;O;


 

Best forum tool ever


----------



## ßleck (Oct 28, 2013)

I managed to get some actual footage of the OP! 



Spoiler: WARNING! Spoilers inside


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2013)

RenegadeOP said:


> You assess are all cowardly to sukc up to this guy, he is CRIMINAL! I should be given the medal for trying to stand up to this bully but I see now you all derve to be abused in the ASS by him. GBAtemp used to be the best site you ever see online with great staffs like Ace who were wise with justice and fairity now all we have is king troll with a ban button!
> 
> Big fuck to you p0ng and ur fanboy gayboy racists!


Fanboy gayboy? Well, look who's sexist now


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 28, 2013)

RenegadeOP said:


> You assess are all cowardly to sukc up to this guy, he is CRIMINAL! I should be given the medal for trying to stand up to this bully but I see now you all derve to be abused in the ASS by him. GBAtemp used to be the best site you ever see online with great staffs like Ace who were wise with justice and fairity now all we have is king troll with a ban button!
> 
> Big fuck to you p0ng and ur fanboy gayboy racists!


 
Pls lrn 2 spel. 

Serious question, guys. What the fuck is fairity?


----------



## Veho (Oct 28, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Serious question, guys. What the fuck is fairity?


The state of being a fairy.


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 28, 2013)

Can the mods please close  this thread and ban that prick out of here? We had enough of this charade, ok we laughed we had fun, now its enough.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 29, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Can the mods please close  this thread and ban that prick out of here? We had enough of this charade, ok we laughed we had fun, now its enough.


But we're all having so much fun!

It's not over until Pingy comments!


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 29, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> But we're all having so much fun!
> 
> It's not over until Pingy comments!


 
Pingy's a guest, he just watches the show.


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 29, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Pingy's a guest, he just watches the show.


 
So I guess the thread will never get closed then, huh? I hope he's enjoying the show we're putting on for him.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 29, 2013)

To be fair, p1ngpong's comments can often have offensive undertones... as a joke, and that's how they're meant to be taken. Clearly the OP takes them way too seriously. If you took a few minutes to actually talk with the guy, you'd realize that behind the facade of the banhammer-wielding Demigod hides a really nice guy bandildo-wielding Demigod. _;O;_


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 29, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> To be fair, p1ngpong's comments can often have offensive undertones... as a joke, and that's how they're meant to be taken. Clearly the OP takes them way too seriously. If you took a few minutes to actually talk with the guy, you'd realize that behind the facade of the banhammer-wielding Demigod hides a really nice guy bandildo-wielding Demigod. _;O;_


 
You'll be surprised how many opinions change when you sit and have a 1on1 chat with almost any member on here...


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 29, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> You'll be surprised how many opinions change when you sit and have a 1on1 chat with almost any member on here...


 
That's so true.

If not for our 1 on 1 chats, I'd never find out that you're a racist black white supremacist weeaboo blasian.


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 29, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> That's so true.
> 
> If not for our 1 on 1 chats, I'd never find out that you're a racist white supremacist weeaboo.


 
And i've learnt so much more about you great fox of the west!
My sig quote of the month has seen its 2nd entry from you


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 29, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> And i've learnt so much more about you great fox of the west!
> My sig quote of the month has seen its 2nd entry from you


 
I can't help it, I'm a bag full of wisdom.


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 29, 2013)

Too bad I only have two personas here, one being myself and the other being a business professional persona...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 29, 2013)

p1ng doesnt believe in freespeech. FUCK HIM! >=(


----------



## Unagi (Oct 29, 2013)

Unagi says hi and Unagi will leave now. That is all.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 29, 2013)

What's the difference between black and gay people?



Spoiler



Nothing, they both have AIDs! 


 
THREAD CLOSED!


----------

